# goujat, mufle, rustre (registre populaire)



## nasti

Rebonjour 


C'est une question plus compliquée que les précedentes.

Comment appeler un homme extrêmement impoli (voir plus) ?

La définition du _goujat_ me convient bien : "homme sans usage, manquant de savoir-vivre et d'honnêteté, et dont les indélicatesses sont offensantes" (PR), scandaleuses même !

Le terme _goujat _est-il utilisé ? Est-il neutre ? Le terme polonais que je cherche à traduire vient du langage _populaire_ et il serait bien de garder le même registre.

Après, j'ai trouvé encore _mufle, rustre_, _brute_, aucun de ces termes ne m'est connu et je ne les "sens" pas du tout.

En polonais, on utiliserait le terme en question par ex. dans :_Quel  g o u j a t ! _(ce qui exprime aussi une grande colère, je ne sais pas si _goujat_ a cette charge, tout en n'étant pas vulgaire). _Il m'a fait tomber_ (dans la rue, pas exprès), _mes lunettes de X euros se sont cassées et il ne m'a pas même dit : pardon !_​J'ai l'impression pourtant, qu'un _espèce de connard_ serait plus fort... plus expressif, la prononciation du _goujat_ est trop... douce ! 


Vos conseils ?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, j'aime bien dire _un mufle_ pour ce genre de comportement.

Ceci dit, si on me bousculait et qu'on me cassait mes lunettes, j'emploierais plus volontiers un mot grossier comme _connard_.

_Brute_ pourrait convenir dans cette situation, mais pas en général : une brute est plutôt brutale (ben oui), et on peut être impoli sans bousculer les gens.

_Rustre_ laisse entendre que la personne vient de la campagne, ce qui ne convient pas toujours.


----------



## timofei

Dans ce contexte je verrais bien « sale bourrin » ou « gros bœuf ».
« Putain il m'a défoncé le sale bourrin j'ai volé par terre... »


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup Grop et timofei !  




Grop said:


> Bonjour, j'aime bien dire _un mufle_ pour ce genre de comportement.



Ok. Donc ce serait ce mot !



Grop said:


> _Brute_ pourrait convenir dans cette situation, mais pas en général : une brute est plutôt brutale (ben oui), et on peut être impoli sans bousculer les gens.



Cette explication est claire, merci. Ce qui m'intéresserait aussi, c'est une autre signification de ce mot : BRUTE : "Personne grossière, sans esprit" (Petit Robert), que je ne saisis pas entièrement.

CNRTL :


> *B.−* _Au fig._  Personne dont le comportement (violence, sensualité effrénée), le manque d'intelligence et de culture, l'absence de sensibilité et de règles morales font penser à un animal (_cf. brut_ I A 2). _C'est une brute (une vraie brute)_ (_Ac._ 1835-1932, Littré, _Lar. 19__e_).   _Au point de vue moral, cette fille est une brute_


 http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/brute

L'utilise-t-on souvent dans cette acception ? Dans quelles phrases (à part celles proposées par le CNRTL) ? 

_Un homme; une femme simple d'esprit_ serait-il un synonyme de _la brute_ ?




timofei said:


> Dans ce contexte je verrais bien « sale bourrin » ou « gros bœuf ».
> « Putain il m'a défoncé le sale bourrin j'ai volé par terre... »




_Gros boeuf_ : j'ai trouvé une explication... Pas vulgaire, n'est-ce pas ? Si ?

_Sale bourrin_ : = _"Sale vieux cheval"_  ? Une expression vulgaire ou populaire ? 


Merci et bonne journée


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait l'assimilation à un animal relève le plus souvent du langage populaire, pour ne pas dire _vulgaire_.

Bourrin, âne, boeuf, porc, etc.

Et "brute" ne fait pas référence à l'esprit de la personne, mais plutôt au comportement qui en découle : le sens en est donc bien avant tout _physique_.

Le vocabulaire est assez riche dans ce domaine !
Je pensais aussi à un terme comme _rustaud_, par exemple...


----------



## Petite-Belette

Je verrais un "bourrin" comme une "brute" malgrè lui. Il est brutal par manque d'attention. L'image qui me vient est un cheval de trait avec des oeillères...

C'est une expression populaire, pas forcèment vulgaire.


----------



## nasti

Merci Petite-Belette et snarkhunter pour vos explications parfaites !!! 

*1.*


snarkhunter said:


> Je pensais aussi à un terme comme _rustaud_, par exemple...



Dans quelle phrase exactement utiliserait-on ce mot ? 

*2.*


Petite-Belette said:


> Je verrais un "bourrin" comme une "brute" malgrè lui. Il est brutal par manque d'attention. L'image qui me vient est un cheval de trait avec des oeillères...



Merci, je "vois" maintenant grâce à cette image !

*3.*NOTE : Je crois que je dors un peu là car je mélange tout... Le terme proposé par Grop c'était bien un mufle et non un goujat, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'analyse alors le terme goujaterie et non le terme muflerie... Donc ce qui est en-dessous est hors sujet, pardon de faire le désordre !)_

Goujat_, encore une fois.

Après la lecture des exemples du net de la _goujaterie, _j'ai des doutes concernant ce mot (si la_ goujaterie _a la même signification, la même charge émotionnelle que_ goujat_)

Exemple 1 :


> Comble de la *goujaterie*, prendre un appel pendant un rapport sexuel est totalement réprouvé par 92% des Français... même si 5% des hommes de 15-24 ans affirment l'avoir déjà fait


http://www.europe1.fr/Decouverte/Tendances/Nouvelles-technologies/De-la-goujaterie-par-SMS


Comble de ... (mot que je cherche), me basculer, me faire tomber dans la rue (pas exprès), le voir, revenir vers moi, crier sur moi (m'engueuler) et pourquoi pas écraser (exprès avec un sourire moqueur) mes lunettes qui sont tombées avant de s'en aller.

Le comportement d'une telle personne nuit physiquement ou psychiquement à un autre.

Ce n'est pas le cas de l'exemple 1. Le comportement y décrit ne nuit à personne... il serait juste bizarre (?)

Exemple 2



> *La fête de la goujaterie*
> 
> A l'approche de la fête des mères, cette belle réjouissance institutionnalisée par Pétain, les commerçants rivalisent de publicité pour attirer le pécule filial, et c'est effarant!
> Le prix de *la goujaterie* revient cette année à cette publicité de M***, grande marque de distribution de parfums, une femme sexy en ombre chinoise barrée du slogan: "*Et à part un collier de nouilles?*" Ben oui, Maman est capricieuse et exigeante, elle n'aime pas les objets que je fabrique moi-même en pensant à elle, elle préfère que j'achète quelque chose qui a vraiment de la valeur...


 http://lemeilleurdesmondes.blogs.co...hive/2008/05/24/la-fete-de-la-goujaterie.html

Et là aussi, je vois cette _goujaterie_ comme une simplicité d'esprit (?) et pas comme une_ impolitesse_...


Vos conseil pour mon mot ?


----------



## snarkhunter

"Goujat" me semblerait parfaitement adéquat. On l'emploie souvent dans le cas de l'impolitesse d'un homme envers une femme, alors qu'il a en réalité un sens beaucoup plus large.


----------



## Grop

Rustaud, comme rustre, est associé à la campagne. De plus pour moi rustaud évoque plus un manque d'éducation qu'un manque de manières (même si c'est lié).

Si tu cherches des substantifs, il y a aussi sans-gêne (qui est un peu faible) et muflerie. 

Ceci dit ta situation s'est aggravée, et si ton énergumène piétine délibérément tes lunettes, c'est plutôt de la méchanceté et du sadisme.


----------



## nasti

Remerci snarkhunter et Grop 

Je garde : _mufle, goujat, muflerie_ et _goujaterie_ avec une petite note qu'ils sont un peu moins forts (plus jolis) que leurs équivalents polonais...

__________
Pour clore le sujet, voilà un petit texte qui décrit parfaitement ce type d'homme :



> *Goujaterie, muflerie*
> (...)
> 
> J'hésite encore entre les deux… Est-ce ma moitié bristish qui a du mal à digérer la goujaterie une fois de plus constatée au détour d'une journée ? Peut-être !
> 
> Enfin bref, je vous livre le motif de mon courroux : j'attendais patiemment pour prendre une place de stationnement, clignotant mis, quand arrive une voiture en face (en contresens NDLR) qui dans sa hâte de me piquer la place manque de renverser un piéton poussant tranquillement son caddy (i l s'en est sorti de justesse), et me pique l'emplacement. Je reste derrière histoire de lui faire remarquer que ça ne se fait pas vraiment, et là un bidochon sans âge (et en moins drôle) sort de sa voiture et vocifère à mon intention : “c'est premier qui la prend qui l'a !”, j'ouvre la bouche pour lui répondre, et là il continue ” oh et puis c'est bon hein” !
> ​Deux solutions s'offraient à moi : sortir et lui rentrer dans le lard (qu'il avait bien gras), ou le prendre de haut, ce que j'ai choisi en lui signifiant que tout était un problème d'éducation ! Les témoins étaient aussi sidérés que moi. Mais moins énervés !​(...)


 http://familleenault.unblog.fr/2008/11/18/goujaterie-muflerie/


----------



## nasti

Rebonjour 



Grop said:


> *Rustaud,* comme rustre, est associé à la campagne. De plus pour moi rustaud évoque plus un manque d'éducation qu'un manque de manières (même si c'est lié).



J'ai une question supplémentaire : 

Le substantif _une rustaude_ - s'utilise-t-il souvent ou aussi souvent qu'_un rustaud_ ? 

Merci !


----------



## itka

"rustaud" s'emploie très peu, il me semble et ... "rustaude" peut-être encore moins ! (C'est parce que les femmes sont de toutes façons plus raffinées...)


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis encore en retard à la fête...

_Goujat_ et _mufle _sont sûrement courants en France - quoique moins au Québec, il me semble - mais je me demande si _goujaterie_ et _muflerie_ le sont aussi?

Dans ce contexte, moi j'aurais dit : _manque de savoir-vivre_.
Et que le type est un _malotru_, un _grossier personnage._ Ou (mais je crois que le terme est vieilli)_ *un malappris*_.

Je suis d'accord avec les autres. J'associe aussi rustre/rustaud à la campagne.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

Le Capitaine Haddock aurait dit « bachi-bouzouk ! » .


----------



## pointvirgule

Un ours mal léché.


----------



## nasti

Resalut 

Merci pout tous vos commentaires.

Au fait, à partir du message no 11 ... je cherche un autre adjectif que celui du sujet de la discusssion, qui désigne une personne :

*non instruite et sans éducation*, le terme étant méprisant.
Cette personne n'est pas nécessairement méchante.


En polonais, c'est un dérivé du mot "simple". 

J'avais pensé que le mot _rustaud _pouvait y convenir ... mais s'il est rare ...


_Malotru_ et _malappris_ même si très intéressants (!) n'ont pas exactement ce sens-là. Un ours mal léché, une belle explication ici : http://www.notteghem.fr/rozan/p93.php , n'irait pas non plus (trop imagé) et _Bachi-bazouk_  serait compréhensible que pour les "adeptes" (?) de Tintin .

_Un simple, une simple_ - pourrait-on dire ? (je ne pense pas ... ce serait trop beau pour être vrai  )


Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## itka

Une personne *fruste*, un_ rustre_, un _béotien.._. 
On parle aussi d'un homme *balourd, lourdaud* = toutes ces personnes manquent de finesse, d'éducation, de "poli".
Un* rustre* vient plutôt de la campagne. Un _*béotien *_(cf. l'ancienne Béotie, patrie de gens incultes selon les Grecs anciens) manque surtout de culture et de politesse, il me semble...


----------



## Nicomon

nasti said:


> _Malotru_ et _malappris_ même si très intéressants (!) n'ont pas exactement ce sens-là.


  En effet, ils n'ont pas le sens de rustaud. 
Je les suggérais comme synonymes possibles de goujat ou mufle -  dans le sens initial que tu as donné.

Je n'avais pas compris qu'on avait changé de registre. 

Si tu cherches un terme (très) méprisant pour désigner une personne non instruite et sans éducation (inculte et grossière) il y aurait peut-être : « primate »

À la québécoise - mais moins méprisant que primate - ce serait un « colon » ou un « habitant »:
colon = [Québec] [Familier] Personne fruste, ignorante.
habitant = [Péjoratif] [Québec] [Familier] Personne rustre. Des manières d’habitant.

Selon Antidote :
« béotien » =  personne qui manque de finesse de goût et d’esprit, qui est peu ouverte aux arts et aux lettres


----------



## pointvirgule

En fin de compte, ce que vous décrivez... c'est un beauf.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Merci bien pour votre patience et vos propositions ! 



Nicomon said:


> Je n'avais pas compris qu'on avait changé de registre.


En effet, il y a un peu de désordre dans cette discussion (ma faute) ... Merci pour les termes québecois, je les note tous  

J'ai analysé tous vos mots et voici mes questions :

*1.*


itka said:


> Un _*béotien *_(cf. l'ancienne Béotie, patrie de gens incultes selon les Grecs anciens) manque surtout de culture et de politesse, il me semble...



- J'ai lu des définitions de ce mot. Pourriez-vous quand-même l'introduire dans une phrase de tous les jours ?

- Est-ce un terme courant ? 



Nicomon said:


> Selon Antidote :
> « béotien » =  personne qui manque de finesse de goût et d’esprit, qui est peu ouverte aux arts et aux lettres



- Nicomon, est-ce que tu suggères que ce n'est pas un bon terme dans ce contexte-là ... ? 

*2*. 





pointvirgule said:


> En fin de compte, ce que vous décrivez... c'est un *beauf.*



"Wow", c'était fort ! Je viens de lire la définition du _beauf _!

*3*. En cherchant les traductions de vos termes, j'ai trouvé aussi des mots suivants :_pignouf(e)_ (fam.)

_Wisigoth(e)_

_plouc _(fam.)- je le connaissais comme une appelation péjorative du paysan. Dans le langage courant a-t-il acquis un sens un peu différent ? ​Que pensez-vous de ces 3 mots, conviennent-ils dans mon contexte ? 


(J'ajoute l'exemple de la phrase avec mon mot polonais, venant du Wiktionnaire polonais : 

_Arrête de manger avec les doigts ! Tu te comportes comme un ...._

_Béotien _n'irait pas bien dans ce contexte quoi que ce terme puisse être un bon équivalent du mot polonais dans un autre contexte )


Merci !


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que _mufle _ne s'emploie que pour parler des hommes qui ne savent pas se conduire avec les femmes. Il a donc bien le sens voulu, mais dans un contexte précis.

J'ajouterais que pour moi, _goujat_, _mufle _et _rustre _ne sont pas, ou du moins plus, des termes "populaires". Ils faisaient partie du registre populaire il y a 50 ans, plus aujourd'hui._ Connard_, ou le _beauf _(terme moins grossier) proposé par Pointvirgule, s'entendent beaucoup plus souvent dans les rues de France, de nos jours.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

Dans ton contexte, c'est bien rustre qui me viendrait. Ou alors sauvage, car se comporter comme ça à table (manger avec les doigts), ce n'est pas des manières de personnes civilisées ! 

P.S. : pour moi, la « beaufitude » c'est encore autre chose.


----------



## Lacuzon

nasti said:


> Remerci snarkhunter et Grop
> 
> Je garde : _mufle, goujat, muflerie_ et _goujaterie_ avec une petite note qu'ils sont un peu moins forts (plus jolis) que leurs équivalents polonais...
> 
> __________
> Pour clore le sujet, voilà un petit texte qui décrit parfaitement ce type d'homme :
> 
> http://familleenault.unblog.fr/2008/11/18/goujaterie-muflerie/


 Bonjour,

Peut-être un butor ?


----------



## Grop

pointvirgule said:


> En fin de compte, ce que vous décrivez... c'est un beauf.



Pardon, mais on peut avoir de l'éducation et faire preuve de mauvais goût. Pour moi c'est surtout le mauvais goût qui fait le beauf.

_Arrête de manger avec les doigts ! Tu te comportes comme un ...

_Comme un plouc, comme un sauvage (ou un bachi-bouzouk ) ou comme un paysan. Mais j'aime bien l'idée du wisigoth .


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense aussi, comme Karine et Grop, que la « beaufitude », c'est autre chose.

_Paysan _, dans ce sens péjoratif : [





> Péjoratif] Rustre, lourdaud, balourd. Des manières de paysan.


 rejoint les québécismes _colon/habitant_. 

Je n'ai pas entendu _wisigoth_, en ce sens. Mais dans le même ordre d'idées, Antidote suggère _ostrogoth_.  

_Arrête de manger avec les doigts ! Tu te comportes comme un ..._ _animal/un sauvage... ta mère ne t'as donc pas élevé_?


----------

